# NGD! ESP Custom Shop Seven String H-III!



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Here it is!


----------



## cardinal (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 8, 2011)

Very fucking cool! Black/purple combo is win!


----------



## stevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

what wood are those stripes on the back of the neck? looks like ebony. Awesome guitar man, HNGD!


----------



## dreamermind (Dec 8, 2011)

congrats! its pure shmexy ting!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 8, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Blitzie (Dec 8, 2011)

You bastard.


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Blitzie said:


> You bastard.


 
You haven't seen the best bit yet 



stevo1 said:


> what wood are those stripes on the back of the neck? looks like ebony. Awesome guitar man, HNGD!


 
Thank you sir! They are indeed ebony stripes


----------



## DVRP (Dec 8, 2011)

And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2011)

that's a nice guitar, but man i can't get past that purple splooge paint design


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2011)

Very Nice, i too dig the pickups


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy fuck that is nice. I demand videos sir! Did you order this custom or was it pre-built?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 8, 2011)

oh my god. my mind explode


----------



## Opion (Dec 8, 2011)

I....I just creamed.

Extraordinary guitar, my good sir...


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Pure secks!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Almost forgot... The finish glows in the dark and is fully UV reactive! 













vampiregenocide said:


> Holy fuck that is nice. I demand videos sir! Did you order this custom or was it pre-built?


 
I'll do a little video in a couple weeks for sure! I ordered this one custom - in fact, i ordered a pair of them  There is a build progress thread for them over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...sp-custom-shop-seven-string-horizon-iiis.html


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 8, 2011)

My theory here, is that the onwner is Grimace, and when he opened the case he was so impressed he splooged all over the axe.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2011)

Shit son, you have good taste.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Dec 8, 2011)

_This_ is how you order from the ESP custom shop. 

EDIT: Oh shit, just realised you're Llexi Leon! Eternal Descent is the bee's knees.


----------



## devolutionary (Dec 8, 2011)

That is most definitely how you play the game. Sexy axe, dude.


----------



## Static (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet mother of god , what have i laid my eyes on......

Absolute awesomeness !!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 8, 2011)

That is EPIC especially with the Kahler trem!


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 8, 2011)

Immense, and I love that headstock design. The only downside for me is the killswitch placement, but the paint is awesome! And the UV... oh man


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> EDIT: Oh shit, just realised you're Llexi Leon! Eternal Descent is the bee's knees.


 

Hah! Thank you sir.



djpharoah said:


> That is EPIC especially with the Kahler trem!


 
Skeletor avatar = EPIC. I say this as a man with an entire wall dedicated to Skeletor. Admittedly, it's a small wall. Skeletor deserves better.


----------



## Mendez (Dec 8, 2011)

At first i thought it was just a real bad reflection off the finish (low brightness settings on my computer helped make it look like that) 

But after a closer look, that looks pretty damn sweet. Diggin the glow in the dark thing


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 8, 2011)

That neck looks... DELICIOUS!


----------



## dr_game0ver (Dec 8, 2011)

a bolt-on horizon III custom!!! this is AWESOME!!! edwards, the japan LTD, make horizon III 7 strings!! but it cost a fucking lot of money!!

congratulation for your nice guitar!!


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

dr_game0ver said:


> a bolt-on horizon III custom!!! this is AWESOME!!! edwards, the japan LTD, make horizon III 7 strings!! but it cost a fucking lot of money!!
> 
> congratulation for your nice guitar!!


 
Thanks man  FYI, those Edwards models are usually much higher quality than the LTD range - it's quite different, most Edwards guitars are made in Japan. All the LTDs are Korean/Indonesian etc. So yeah, Edwards guitars are actually great instruments, but not cheap either. They're closer to 'ESP USA' Standard series, because they don't have that in Japan. Over there, all 'ESP' branded guitars are made by hand in very small numbers, those models are known as the 'Original Series'


----------



## datalore (Dec 8, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> that's a nice guitar, but man i can't get past that purple splooge paint design



+1. Awesome guitar, but it totally looks like purple/glow-in-the-dark semen.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Dec 8, 2011)

I was about to critique how I hated that headstock but as I was scrolling down and saw the Glowing Paint job everything went upside down! No flaw on that guitar can out weigh the awesomeness of that finish. NONE! You're one lucky man!


----------



## Adeamus (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow

I'm normally not an ESP fan but that paintjob is fantastic. I really love the UV splooge. I was actually talking with Ben Eller (who did the Swirl on bulbs RG2228) about doing a Purple and black UV swirl on a guitar and this has only hightened my desire for such a thing.

What kinda pick-ups you rockin?


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice. That is very unique and sexeh.

Also, your playing is amazing!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 8, 2011)

Now that is different. In an awesome way. Props on some damn good taste. What are the specs?


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Dec 8, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook earlier. Fucking incredible guitar man! I didn't know you were on here Llexi?haha


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy Fucking Shit - looks even better here than in the progress thread!

Which Kahler is it, and how are you finding tuning stability?


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Adeamus said:


> Wow
> 
> I'm normally not an ESP fan but that paintjob is fantastic. I really love the UV splooge. I was actually talking with Ben Eller (who did the Swirl on bulbs RG2228) about doing a Purple and black UV swirl on a guitar and this has only hightened my desire for such a thing.
> 
> What kinda pick-ups you rockin?


 
Killer dude, Purple/Black swirl will look awesome! I always dug the JEM77GMC - even owned one for a very short while some years ago, Jems aren't really for me, but they have some fantastic designs.



datalore said:


> +1. Awesome guitar, but it totally looks like purple/glow-in-the-dark semen.



You say that like its a bad thing! 



CYBERSYN said:


> Very nice. That is very unique and sexeh.
> 
> Also, your playing is amazing!


 
Thanks man, I really don't get to play as much as i'd like at the moment, but i'm hoping that will change soon. Trying hard to get back into it!



yellowv said:


> Now that is different. In an awesome way. Props on some damn good taste. What are the specs?


 
Cheers! It's a 1 piece mahogany (honduran) body, Maple & Ebony 5pc neck, 25.5 scale. Ebony board, 6105 dunlop frets, 1 Vol with coil tap pull, 3 way switch, Tone Zone 7 & Air Norton 7 from DiMarzio. Bolt on construction with the 'Queen Cut' heel joint, which is a very sleek neck join by ESP Japan.



Raaaaal13 said:


> Saw this on Facebook earlier. Fucking incredible guitar man! I didn't know you were on here Llexi?haha


 
Hey dude, I posted here for the first time a while back - to show the progress build on this guitar actually! I used to only play 6 strings, but then i took an arrow to the knee...



ShadyDavey said:


> Holy Fucking Shit - looks even better here than in the progress thread!
> 
> Which Kahler is it, and how are you finding tuning stability?


 
I'm VERY pleased with how this has turned out, the finish really exceeded my expectations - every other glow in the dark attempt i've seen from a guitar has been very shoddy. I wanted to capture the 'Day glo' effect in the dark, without having to use a Neon guitar - Mission Accomplished! 

The Kahler is a 2317 bridge - brass and steel. I have Kahlers on most of my guitars, never had issues with tuning stability & greatly prefer the tonality compared with Floyd Rose bridges - which are much brighter by nature due to so much body routing and the smaller contact points etc. The thing with the Kahler systems is that they need to be carefully calibrated. It's not just a flat plate, eeeverything is adjustable. If you don't set it up right, you'll experience poor sustain and possibly friction on string windings at the bridge, which can mess up your tuning. Thats user error though. The hardware is incredibly high quality, built to last, and the design itself is genius. Thats my 2c anyway!


----------



## Tjore (Dec 8, 2011)

Talking about "the perfect guitar"...
Llexi.. you lucky sssssssssssssshhhhhhhh.... grr!!!!!
I'm so overwhelmed by the shape and the finish and just... EVERYTHING, I can't even express myself properly..

EDIT - You just posted specs, thanks


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Dec 8, 2011)

Ho.

Ly.

SHIT.

JEALOUSSSSSSS. AUGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 8, 2011)

Llexileon said:


> Almost forgot... The finish glows in the dark and is fully UV reactive!



You've got to be shitting me. 

I'm stealing this.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 8, 2011)

That finish w/ those pickups is damn sexy and that kahler trem looks comfy. Happy NGD


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

MikeH said:


> I'm stealing this.


 
You'll have to get through glowing Domo and glowing Raiden first.


----------



## xfilth (Dec 8, 2011)

I came.

But not as much as the person who finished this guitar!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 8, 2011)

Stealing Raiden too.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm just gonna go cry for a while now.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy NGD Llexi! Very cool axe you got yourself there! The Horizon was and still is one of my favorite ESP body shapes and this is just mind blowing. If the GOTM is still going, this takes it by a landslide!!! Very cool everything on it, and really cool specs to BTW. I bet the TZ and AN set sound SICK in that beast!

Congrats and WOW is all this avid ESP player and collector can say... just WOW!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2011)

That is freaking awesome... 

but be honest, the finish was inspired by turning on a UV light in a motel room while on tour, wasn't it


----------



## AfroSamurai (Dec 8, 2011)

That's an amazing piece! You should do a demo video of it 

A quick question though, I noticed that you had a brass roller for the low b and the rest are steel I assume. Is it to get a tighter tone on the B?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 8, 2011)

What I just did...and how the guitar was painted.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow!!! That thing is epic!  Looking forward to the vids, bet she sounds great too!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is incredible!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anybody have a clean pair of pants I can borrow?


----------



## JPMike (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy mother of God!!

You just nailed it, this is too good!!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Dec 8, 2011)

I....I....I...WANT


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Congrats and WOW is all this avid ESP player and collector can say... just WOW!!!


 
Thanks man! I'm a longtime ESP fan & collector myself. I've not had a 7string in a while though, so it never occured to me to come and post here until recently! Great to see so many ESP fans and even some familiar faces in this thread 



AfroSamurai said:


> That's an amazing piece! You should do a demo video of it
> 
> A quick question though, I noticed that you had a brass roller for the low b and the rest are steel I assume. Is it to get a tighter tone on the B?


 
I will definitely work on some video content for this guitar, it'll be a couple weeks though, pretty swamped at the minute! 

As for the roller, it's actually for more low end and a bigger fatter chunk rather than a tighter one. I've always found that the 'tightness' comes more from the technical approach to the performance, but if the low end frequencies / balls aren't there to begin with, it can be very hard to grow a pair after the fact 



technomancer said:


> That is freaking awesome...
> 
> but be honest, the finish was inspired by turning on a UV light in a motel room while on tour, wasn't it


 
Heh, I call it the 'Secret Splatter' finish


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 8, 2011)

This guitar has CLASS. 
Can't wait to see/hear a video of this bad boy. Love the black/purple :-D


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 8, 2011)

BEST. HORIZON. EVER.


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 9, 2011)

that is hot as fuck


----------



## jacksonslut (Dec 9, 2011)

so... much...hate towards... you. the cock stock is my favorite headstock shape. happy ngd. i am one jelly bastard.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 9, 2011)

fuckin hot!!!!


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 9, 2011)

This should be super ugly and I should hate it, but I don't. At all. I love this. It's fucking insane.


----------



## -42- (Dec 9, 2011)

So much envy.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2011)

Llexileon said:


> The Kahler is a 2317 bridge - brass and steel. I have Kahlers on most of my guitars, never had issues with tuning stability & greatly prefer the tonality compared with Floyd Rose bridges - which are much brighter by nature due to so much body routing and the smaller contact points etc. The thing with the Kahler systems is that they need to be carefully calibrated. It's not just a flat plate, eeeverything is adjustable. If you don't set it up right, you'll experience poor sustain and possibly friction on string windings at the bridge, which can mess up your tuning. Thats user error though. The hardware is incredibly high quality, built to last, and the design itself is genius. Thats my 2c anyway!



Very informative dude - thanks for taking the time to reply in depth


----------



## sojorel (Dec 9, 2011)

Bukkake and cockstock - this thing definitely came from Japan


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 9, 2011)

amazing!!!


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 9, 2011)

jacksonslut said:


> the cock stock is my favorite headstock shape.


 
Mine Too! ;D


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2011)

One of few examples I've seen where people go to ESP and absolutely abuse their skills. (I mean in the best way possible) This thing is off the fucking chain!


----------



## craigny (Dec 9, 2011)

unbefuckinglievable!!! that is AWESOME!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 9, 2011)

nice glow in the dark love stains

WAIT
i mean...

nice guitar dude


----------



## chris9 (Dec 9, 2011)

that is awesome congrats !!!!!!


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 9, 2011)

That is without a doubt, the coolest ESP I have ever seen in my life. You sir have the best ESP ever produced.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha very cool that the purple is UV reactive! The jokes that you could play with that guitar in a male college dorm...


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 9, 2011)

Dude, that's a sick guitar. And you got a pair of them?! If you don't mind me asking, how much did just one cost?


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 9, 2011)

straightshreddd said:


> Dude, that's a sick guitar. And you got a pair of them?! If you don't mind me asking, how much did just one cost?


 
I didn't pay for this guitar, but thats another story altogether. I will pay for its twin however, which is on its way to my favorite ESP dealer as I type this 

The long and short of it is that Im fortunate to have both a personal and working relationship with ESP and they have gone to great lengths to accomodate my crazy ideas on many occasions, this being one of them 

In terms of how much it would cost to ring up a dealer and order something like this, i imagine the list cost is pushing $7000 and the street cost would be around 30% off at approx $5000.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 9, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER

EDIT: guys,i dont get the neg rep. some of you have to chill down quite a bit.


----------



## Dan Halen (Dec 9, 2011)

not too crazy about the headstock choice but the purple splatter is KEY. itd be awesome if there was a purple on white pinstripe with gold hardware


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

I cant believe how nice these are and can only imagine how incredibly nice they must sound and play. I have 3 CS ESP baritone 7's, two of which have this headstock and one which is a Stef B7. They all have the standard Horizon body and EMG's. I now have severe GAS for a set neck maple with two ebony stringers, korina body and dark purple flamed maple top with this headstock, body shape and with passives that are purple and black, oh my!


----------



## Curbstomper (Dec 9, 2011)

That is probably the most beautiful guitar i have ever seen... It's ridiculous!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Llexileon said:


> Mine Too! ;D



 WOW. Any chance we can see a bigger picture of these, say body or whole guitar shots???



Llexileon said:


> Thanks man! I'm a longtime ESP fan & collector myself. I've not had a 7string in a while though, so it never occured to me to come and post here until recently! Great to see so many ESP fans and even some familiar faces in this thread



Even more cool! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 10, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> WOW. Any chance we can see a bigger picture of these, say body or whole guitar shots???
> 
> Even more cool! Welcome to the forum!


 
Thanks man  Sure, i could post some shots of those guitars - they're all 6 stringers aside from the new addition, whereabouts on the forum would be most appropriate for such gratuitous gear porn? 



leonardo7 said:


> I now have severe GAS for a set neck maple with two ebony stringers, korina body and dark purple flamed maple top with this headstock, body shape and with passives that are purple and black, oh my!


 
I have a pretty sweet ESP Forest custom with a purple flametop and purple pickups. It's a great look!


----------



## junnnu (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like it will hunt you wond while youre asleep


----------



## AfroSamurai (Dec 10, 2011)

Lots of purple guitars in there, that's a sweet collection!


----------



## b7string (Dec 10, 2011)

Not gonna lie... I had kinda written off esp, they hide behind the bagillion ibanez threads usually, but this has made me reconsider... HNGD and you have one hell of a nice collection aswell


----------



## MED (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been on an anti-ESP binge for the last couple years, but my hat is off to you sir. This is one of the sickest ESPs I have seen for a long time.


----------



## Collapse (Dec 10, 2011)

awesome guitar, love the kahler on there. I wish they would do more standards with kahlers.


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 11, 2011)

MED said:


> I have been on an anti-ESP binge for the last couple years...


 


b7string said:


> Not gonna lie... I had kinda written off esp, they hide behind the bagillion ibanez threads usually, but this has made me reconsider...


 
Thanks for kind words dudes - I'm wondering what's with the 'anti-ESP' sentiment though?


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2011)

That SSS Horizon


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Dec 11, 2011)

My jaw actually dropped...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 11, 2011)

So fucking sick!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 11, 2011)

Llexileon said:


> Thanks for kind words dudes - I'm wondering what's with the 'anti-ESP' sentiment though?



Taste. Scenes. Brand likes dictated by Current Heroes. Rarity. Finance. 

God knows, I've always rated ESP and liked pretty much every single one I've played. I'd certainly like a bash on that 7 - ESP + Kahler!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 11, 2011)

Well done, Llexi - we all know the true headstock on one of those is, unquestionably, the cockstock. Needless to say, I have my suspicions regarding the role of said cockstock in the fabrication of the finish. 

Bring that thing to the next meeting so I can put it through its paces, will you?


----------



## astm (Dec 11, 2011)

guitar looks fantastically good!

I'm not too much of an ESP expert, but what makes it an H-III? (I know that the M-I has one pickup and the M-II has two, but this got me somehow confused)


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 11, 2011)

astm said:


> what makes it an H-III? (I know that the M-I has one pickup and the M-II has two, but this got me somehow confused)


 
Oh right, with the 'Horizon III' its actually the name of the body style/shape. Its essentially a drastically offset Horizon, but the top carve and upper horn carve remain very similar. I don't know why they never gave it its own designation, since really it's a very different shape to a standard Horizon. Unfortunately the Horizon-III shape isn't currently available as an ESP USA model (you can request it from the custom shop, but they don't even list it on the custom form as an option!). Luckily, it's still live and kicking in Japan - they've even released a more affordable range of Edwards branded Horizon-III's with MIJ production 



ShadyDavey said:


> Taste. Scenes. Brand likes dictated by Current Heroes. Rarity. Finance.
> 
> God knows, I've always rated ESP and liked pretty much every single one I've played. I'd certainly like a bash on that 7 - ESP + Kahler!!


 
Hah yeah, thanks dude. I tend to judge an instrument on its practical merits rather than anything else  I believe that the ESP Custom Shop make some of the finest guitars in the world. The only other Custom Shops that really interest me are Tom Anderson and James Tyler, but thanks to my affiliation with ESP i've amassed many more guitars than i should ever need! (Thanks ESP! )



Fred the Shred said:


> Well done, Llexi - we all know the true headstock on one of those is, unquestionably, the cockstock. Needless to say, I have my suspicions regarding the role of said cockstock in the fabrication of the finish.
> 
> Bring that thing to the next meeting so I can put it through its paces, will you?


 
Hey dude! I should have known you'd be a regular here  The finish is certainly a talking point - looks super badass despite it's questionable origins  I'm not sure if i'll be taking this one out and about too much - I get super paranoid about travelling around with instruments like this...  hence the bomb proof steel case


----------



## astm (Dec 11, 2011)

Now I get it! Congrats on the gutiar again


----------



## Tjore (Dec 11, 2011)

Grrrrrr, I envy you!!!! ;D


----------



## MistaSnowman (Dec 11, 2011)

If getting great gear like this is the result of hard work...I'm gonna need more lessons!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 11, 2011)

Ever since I saw your ESP Forest (Purple) quite a while back I've been in <3 with it ^_^


----------



## craigny (Dec 12, 2011)

Llexileon said:


> Thanks man  Sure, i could post some shots of those guitars - they're all 6 stringers aside from the new addition, whereabouts on the forum would be most appropriate for such gratuitous gear porn?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty sweet ESP Forest custom with a purple flametop and purple pickups. It's a great look!


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh man that's a fuckin beaut! LOVE the neck!


----------

